# Stats for NYE



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Well, I started out at 5 pm, took a 1 hour break around 9 pm, and finally arrived home at 4 am. I worked a total of 9 hours and made $145. That's $16 per hour, hardly the $25 per hour that Uber promised me during the peak hours of 10 pm to 3 am. Also, I only received two tips - one $1 tip (I'll try not to spend it all in one place), and another tip of $10 (which was nice).

All in all, I suppose I did pretty good, but I was really hoping to make closer to $25 per hour. The longer I work for Uber, the more I see it's actually closer to $10 to $15 per hour. I don't think I've ever made $25 per hour, and I work in busy areas, too.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I started out at 5 pm, took a 1 hour break around 9 pm, and finally arrived home at 4 am. I worked a total of 9 hours and made $145. That's $16 per hour, hardly the $25 per hour that Uber promised me during the peak hours of 10 pm to 3 am. Also, I only received two tips - one $1 tip (I'll try not to spend it all in one place), and another tip of $10 (which was nice).
> 
> All in all, I suppose I did pretty good, but I was really hoping to make closer to $25 per hour. The longer I work for Uber, the more I see it's actually closer to $10 to $15 per hour. I don't think I've ever made $25 per hour, and I work in busy areas, too.


The problem with NYC is everyone worked trying to get the numbers from NYE of the past. Every... single ....driver... who is active, all tried to work on the same night at the same time.

Is your guarantee going to pay out? Or do you not have enough trips or something?


----------



## Pfinder (Oct 11, 2016)

$16 minus expenses  I'm done with Fuber after today, like someone said on these forums....only Uber & Pax won this year and we lost big time. I'm an "Ant" myself, my plate starts with a "T718***C" but saw so many T721*** and above last night, that's around 22000 new T&LC plates issued just in December alone and guess where they were all hanging out??? Yes, near Times Square


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

I slept through it all...It was a loser last year and assumed this year would be no different.....according to my phone there was 2.7 surge around 3AM...glad I didn't miss that!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

$318 net fares + $50 tips. Under 8 hours. $46 an hour. Can't complain. I didn't t drive last year so I can't compare. Select was definitely the underwriting success


----------



## Digip (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Damiannn (Jan 1, 2017)

Digip that's over $100/hr... I don't think that's physically possible. Photoshop?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The problem with NYC is everyone worked trying to get the numbers from NYE of the past. Every... single ....driver... who is active, all tried to work on the same night at the same time.


I wonder for how many drivers, last night was their first night ubering?


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Uber sent me an email congratulating me on completing 250 trips. Big whoop! 

Also, I picked up a lot of groups of women last night, and they all told me "you're the first FEMALE Uber driver we've had!!!" I wonder why that is - are women afraid to Uber?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Damiannn said:


> Digip that's over $100/hr... I don't think that's physically possible. Photoshop?


It's fake. The proof is in the uber fee!!!


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

I think after expenses, I make about $10 per hour. I guess it beats changing nasty diapers in a nursing home, or standing on my feet all day flipping greasy burgers. I just don't like Uber and Lyft's advertising (false) that you can make $1500 a week.... yeah right!

I'm going to try a little "experiment" in a couple of weeks. I'm going to use Uber like I would a regular 8 hr. per day, 5 day per week job and just see how much money I make in a week. I'll report back with the results.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Digip said:


> View attachment 86050


What city was that ? That's pretty darn good.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I think after expenses, I make about $10 per hour. I guess it beats changing nasty diapers in a nursing home, or standing on my feet all day flipping greasy burgers. I just don't like Uber and Lyft's advertising (false) that you can make $1500 a week.... yeah right!
> 
> I'm going to try a little "experiment" in a couple of weeks. I'm going to use Uber like I would a regular 8 hr. per day, 5 day per week job and just see how much money I make in a week. I'll report back with the results.


You're a female. Considering the things you would need to do to get max tips, and the jobs that you are considering as alternatives,- why don't you consider waitressing or bartending in an establishment that serves alcohol? Can actually make decent tips in some places.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> You're a female. Considering the things you would need to do to get max tips, and the jobs that you are considering as alternatives,- why don't you consider waitressing or bartending in an establishment that serves alcohol? Can actually make decent tips in some places.


True. I've thought of that, but I have no bartending/waitressing experience. Plus, I'm over 50 (but I look young for my age). I highly doubt they'd hire me, though... I mean, most bartenders and waitresses are in the 20's and 30's.


----------



## Digip (Feb 8, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> It's fake. The proof is in the uber fee!!!


You think they should have taken more than 41x.xx bucks?


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Uberx is a ripoff most of the time. Let's be honest. They are taking advantage of people.

I guess it's slightly better than working at mcdonalds. But not by much.


----------



## Joshua Weinwurm (Nov 9, 2016)

Atlanta had guaranteed hourly rates up to $55/hr from 12:30-2AM. I made about $150 for working five hours after it was all said and done.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I made $25 an hour but only worked about four hours and all past 9pm. I looked at the rider app and I saw that there were all sorts of drivers and none seemed to be moving (where you see them disappear suddenly once they get a ride) so I decided to wait to go out.

I ended up getting a trip which lead me out to a somewhat rural area and was the only Uber around. I probably should have stayed out there but instead I went back to town around 11pm.

Uber had the rides, of course. The problem was too many drivers.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> It's fake. The proof is in the uber fee!!!


Dang, good catch Lee.

Some people made 60-75 an hour where I live but thats normal for a busy weekend. Most folks sat out the 9x surges and settled for 4-5


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Digip said:


> You think they should have taken more than 41x.xx bucks?


Ubers fee is taken from the whole fare including surge.



Ubergirlzz said:


> I think after expenses, I make about $10 per hour. I guess it beats changing nasty diapers in a nursing home, or standing on my feet all day flipping greasy burgers. I just don't like Uber and Lyft's advertising (false) that you can make $1500 a week.... yeah right!
> 
> I'm going to try a little "experiment" in a couple of weeks. I'm going to use Uber like I would a regular 8 hr. per day, 5 day per week job and just see how much money I make in a week. I'll report back with the results.


Eh the problem with this is Uber is not a 9 to 5 job. In fact 10 to 3 pm is usually dead. Uber is best when you can do something profitable during the dead times (like a real job) then cash in for rush hour or early mornings


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Same story. Most drivers did not earn a lot. A small percentage did well.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

It is more money than someone like me could spend on dinner


----------



## Digip (Feb 8, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Ubers fee is taken from the whole fare including surge.


So 400ish isn't 25 percent of 1600 ish?

But, you're an uber driver, so math isn't likely your strong suit...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> Same story. Most drivers did not earn a lot. A small percentage did well.


Not true everyone in my market did well. Now not everyone made out like bandits but we all did well


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I started out at 5 pm, took a 1 hour break around 9 pm, and finally arrived home at 4 am. I worked a total of 9 hours and made $145. That's $16 per hour, hardly the $25 per hour that Uber promised me during the peak hours of 10 pm to 3 am. Also, I only received two tips - one $1 tip (I'll try not to spend it all in one place), and another tip of $10 (which was nice).
> 
> All in all, I suppose I did pretty good, but I was really hoping to make closer to $25 per hour. The longer I work for Uber, the more I see it's actually closer to $10 to $15 per hour. I don't think I've ever made $25 per hour, and I work in busy areas, too.


$145 is kinda not great considering it was NYE. On a regular Friday/Saturday night working 4-5 hours many drivers could net the same amount, if the frequency of rides are consistent (2-5 minute between trips), along with the occasional periods of low surge multipliers (1.5x-2.0x).

Judging from the time spent versus total earnings you were working at a loss, which probably couldn't be helped with the unfavorable circumstances of NYE 2016/2017.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Digip said:


> So 400ish isn't 25 percent of 1600 ish?
> 
> But, you're an uber driver, so math isn't likely your strong suit...


One who doesnt photoshop wages. Lying is not your strong suit.

Didnt think we would see the decimal?


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

$360 in Book +$250 in tips. Pretty slow for NYE really Usually I book more like 600 on NYE. Oh I was in a taxi tho. As for the whole do something profitable during your off hours heres a better idea. DONT DRIVE FOR UBER. You know the last time a cab was 60 cents a mile?? 1956 here. If its not worth doing part time its sure as hell not worth doing at all. My fares pay 3x uber and 90% of them tip. Anything under a $1 a mile with no tips and you are just being exploited really. The guy I lease my PoV to for him to uber made 200 and about 100 in tips. And most of that 100 wasnt tips it was illegal flag trips if i know him. Pretty sad when you cant out book cabbies with a 5x-9x surge rocking for 3 hours. But really whos gonna get in a car for a 75 min lol. Yeah you can make money ubering its just less than min wage if you work more than like 10 hours a week.(and only if you work the right 10 hours)


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Not true everyone in my market did well. Now not everyone made out like bandits but we all did well


Good for your market.
Anyone who has read these boards for a while knows that you project yourself as one of the successful drivers, and that you love Seattle's market.

It's nice that you do well. It's nice that your market is thriving.
Most drivers do not have that experience.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> Good for your market.
> Anyone who has read these boards for a while knows that you project yourself as one of the successful drivers, and that you love Seattle's market.
> 
> It's nice that you do well. It's nice that your market is thriving.
> Most drivers do not have that experience.


Fair enough


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

So how was the day after nye.. you know, 1st january, when most drivers are knocked out after ny eve and night..?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> Good for your market.
> Anyone who has read these boards for a while knows that you project yourself as one of the successful drivers, and that you love Seattle's market.
> 
> It's nice that you do well. It's nice that your market is thriving.
> Most drivers do not have that experience.


I'd be doing uberX if i lived in seattle, or if Orlando had the same rates.. but that's not the case.

I happen to live in a market where any Tom Dick or Harry can get taxi insurance, pay a $30 fee, slap a sign on their roof, and cruise the touristy hotels and restaurants and clear double what UberX drivers do for the same time.... in the exact same place.

It's a cruel world.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'd be doing uberX if i lived in seattle, or if Orlando had the same rates.. but that's not the case.
> 
> I happen to live in a market where any Tom &%[email protected]!* or Harry can get taxi insurance, pay a $30 fee, slap a sign on their roof, and cruise the touristy hotels and restaurants and clear double what UberX drivers do for the same time.... in the exact same place.
> 
> It's a cruel world.


UberX was 'OK' in Maryland. The market here is probably somewhere in the middle of the nation. Not good, not horrible.
However, BWI(airport) became problematic(and at times illegal) due to Uber's mishandling as well as very heavy driver saturation. That hurt a lot, because the airport was an efficient pickup zone during certain times/situations, and major US travel days. *[STRIKE 1]*
After expenses, full time was slightly better than minimum wage (which was fair, and about what I expected).

I had an '05 and a 2010 vehicle. Uber screwed me on the '05 vehicle. I asked the local office and online support many times about how to certify my '05 for use in 2016. No one could answer, and eventually I accepted that it was not possible. It passed inspection and I used it through the app for 6 months of 2016. In June it expired on the app. The value-less '05 car was an important part of my business model.*[STRIKE 2]*
To add insult to injury, about a month too late, uber support responded to one of my previous letters, with the Form that I could have simply filled out to keep it eligible.

Then my app had intermittent problems, often during the weekend. (lose 2 best days, drive to office). Several trips to the office, and a lot of stress. I'd never know if it would work.

Finally, after 10 months of driving passengers, without warning, Checkr (the background check co.) disabled my account, with the reason given as an "failed background check: expired CDL".

after a handful of emails, i was told to go to the DMV (and apparently spend a day dealing with a fictitious CDL that I'd never had). *[STRIKE 3!]*
Deleted the app. Took a deep breath. Smiled.


----------



## Digip (Feb 8, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> One who doesnt photoshop wages. Lying is not your strong suit.
> Didnt think we would see the decimal?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What exactly is the point of covering anything on that screen cap?


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Dang, good catch Lee.
> 
> Some people made 60-75 an hour where I live but thats normal for a busy weekend. Most folks sat out the 9x surges and settled for 4-5


The guy earned $1600+ and the fee was slightly more than $400. Lee didn't catch anything.


----------



## Toonces-the-cat (Jun 7, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I started out at 5 pm, took a 1 hour break around 9 pm, and finally arrived home at 4 am. I worked a total of 9 hours and made $145. That's $16 per hour, hardly the $25 per hour that Uber promised me during the peak hours of 10 pm to 3 am. Also, I only received two tips - one $1 tip (I'll try not to spend it all in one place), and another tip of $10 (which was nice).
> 
> All in all, I suppose I did pretty good, but I was really hoping to make closer to $25 per hour. The longer I work for Uber, the more I see it's actually closer to $10 to $15 per hour. I don't think I've ever made $25 per hour, and I work in busy areas, too.


Wait until you factor in your expenses. It is a harsh reality check.


----------



## Nice_Guy (Nov 28, 2016)

Digip said:


> View attachment 86050


When you try to do Photoshop but so dumb to do math. And you thought we would believe this? Fvckk out of here!


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> It's fake. The proof is in the uber fee!!!


It's not fake he is 25% uber x partner


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> What exactly is the point of covering anything on that screen cap?


my guess as to why he tried to cover some of the details is that he thinks that may hide his exact identity from the uber spies who may monitor this board??? I don't see any other reason for it. but I'm sure Uber can still know who he is just by the data shown.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

I drive limited hours and basically try to hit the surge and tips. I was only available to drive 2.75 hrs on NYE and I grossed $205 in the 2.75 hours. had 4 nice surge rides and got lucky on two large cash tips. after my operating cost for miles driven I did about $75/hr for my time.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Getting back to the "Stats for NYE," I drove for three hours Sunday morning, made $100, and figured I was good for the weekend and went home. Then that night around 10:00 I opened the driver app and saw some crazy surges and realized I was throwing money away sitting at home so I went back out. I did 6.5 more hours and killed it. I made $550 for the day, so almost $60 per hour, and I even got a $100 tip.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> Getting back to the "Stats for NYE," I drove for three hours Sunday morning, made $100, and figured I was good for the weekend and went home. Then that night around 10:00 I opened the driver app and saw some crazy surges and realized I was throwing money away sitting at home so I went back out. I did 6.5 more hours and killed it. I made $550 for the day, so almost $60 per hour, and I even got a $100 tip.


SURE you did.


----------



## insidejob911 (Nov 3, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I started out at 5 pm, took a 1 hour break around 9 pm, and finally arrived home at 4 am. I worked a total of 9 hours and made $145. That's $16 per hour, hardly the $25 per hour that Uber promised me during the peak hours of 10 pm to 3 am. Also, I only received two tips - one $1 tip (I'll try not to spend it all in one place), and another tip of $10 (which was nice).
> 
> All in all, I suppose I did pretty good, but I was really hoping to make closer to $25 per hour. The longer I work for Uber, the more I see it's actually closer to $10 to $15 per hour. I don't think I've ever made $25 per hour, and I work in busy areas, too.


That's because you're an ant I made well over 25 am hour and got 2 20 dollar tips and a 8 dollar tip. Ants are over running dfw. Definately getting more competitive out there for those good rides


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> SURE you did.


I'm sorry, what point are you trying to make?


----------



## insidejob911 (Nov 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> $318 net fares + $50 tips. Under 8 hours. $46 an hour. Can't complain. I didn't t drive last year so I can't compare. Select was definitely the underwriting success


Right?? Over 250 dollars in select nights nye. I would hate to be driving a non select car these days with all the uber x ants


----------



## insidejob911 (Nov 3, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I'm sorry, what point are you trying to make?


That most of you suck at driving for uber I always clear at least 15 an hour even when the road is over crowded with you ants


----------



## insidejob911 (Nov 3, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I'm sorry, what point are you trying to make?


Not bad for less than half a week's full time work


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> I'm sorry, what point are you trying to make?


That you're lying.


----------



## SamIam51 (Oct 27, 2016)

I drove a little over 2 hours from 1 to 3:15 am. I went to a NYE's party (don't drink), got home and was watching the map surge, so I figured I'd give it a try. Even though I was in the middle of a surge area, Uber sent me 2 non-surges that I didn't accept, then I got one surge, people went like 2 miles...with surge $3.41 (fail) but got a $10 tip. Took a couple of Lyft rides that were at Prime Time. All in all drove just over 2 hours and made $46.22 in fares and $40 in tips for $86 between Uber and Lyft. I deadheaded it home because I was tired, but I probably could have stayed out longer but I was happy I didn't have overly stupid people and didn't want to push my luck.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I started out at 5 pm, took a 1 hour break around 9 pm, and finally arrived home at 4 am. I worked a total of 9 hours and made $145. That's $16 per hour, hardly the $25 per hour that Uber promised me during the peak hours of 10 pm to 3 am. Also, I only received two tips - one $1 tip (I'll try not to spend it all in one place), and another tip of $10 (which was nice).
> 
> All in all, I suppose I did pretty good, but I was really hoping to make closer to $25 per hour. The longer I work for Uber, the more I see it's actually closer to $10 to $15 per hour. I don't think I've ever made $25 per hour, and I work in busy areas, too.


I think you have to be the worse Uber driver on the planet to date, i make more than that Tuesday morning 6-10 wtf. Please stop the insanity and get into something else your making me wanna cry for you. STOP THE INSANITY


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> That you're lying.


Lol, that's your contribution to the conversation? Thanks so much.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

insidejob911 said:


> Right?? Over 250 dollars in select nights nye. I would hate to be driving a non select car these days with all the uber x ants


I don't drive select and I do just fine. Apparently a lot depends on the market, but attitude does seem to be a contributing factor based on what I've read on this forum.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

insidejob911 said:


> That most of you suck at driving for uber I always clear at least 15 an hour even when the road is over crowded with you ants


If you read my post you'll see that I wasn't asking you, but thanks for the insight.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

$500 here 830-830


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Ubers fee is taken from the whole fare including surge.


Yeah, and the fare & surge were just above $1600, so $400 fee WAS taken out of whole fare including surge. the lee guy didn't catch anything, and is just one of those negative guys who reflexively shit on stuff. Otherwise, he'd have either just thought "good for him" or "goddam that guy, I didn't get lucky" or "it's probably not real but I don't know" or something like that and moved on. People who make bold baseless assertions to express their emotions are kind of [Idk].

But I thought you were more rational than that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> Lol, that's your contribution to the conversation? Thanks so much.


You are most welcome.
If you aren't prepared for the answer, do not ask the question.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you aren't prepared for the answer, do not ask the question.


You said "SURE you did" and I hadn't asked you a question. I'm sorry you feel the need to "contribute" in such a negative way.


----------



## Midlife51 (Jun 6, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> It's fake. The proof is in the uber fee!!!


Nice catch.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> Lol, that's your contribution to the conversation? Thanks so much.


This is both a question and a statement.
Again, you are welcome, Pedant.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is both a question and a statement.
> Again, you are welcome, Pedant.


Another unhelpful and uninformative post. Seriously, try to add to the conversation rather than just being so negative. You might like it!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> Another unhelpful and uninformative post. Seriously, try to add to the conversation rather than just being so negative. You might like it!


You stated you hadn't asked a question, so I replied again to your question.
You are again welcome.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You stated you hadn't asked a question, so I replied again to your question.
> You are again welcome.


Sorry, who is the pedant? You joined the conversation to make a negatve comment, not to answer a question, and you've added nothing to the conversation since. Why so negative, chum?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> Sorry, who is the pedant? You joined the conversation to make a negatve comment, not to answer a question, and you've added nothing to the conversation since. Why so negative, chum?


If I answer your latest question, will you also deny having asked?
You duck and dodge constantly Broseph.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If I answer your latest question, will you also deny having asked?
> You duck and dodge constantly Broseph.


Still off topic, still not contributing to the conversation. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I started out at 5 pm, took a 1 hour break around 9 pm, and finally arrived home at 4 am. I worked a total of 9 hours and made $145. That's $16 per hour, hardly the $25 per hour that Uber promised me during the peak hours of 10 pm to 3 am. Also, I only received two tips - one $1 tip (I'll try not to spend it all in one place), and another tip of $10 (which was nice).
> 
> All in all, I suppose I did pretty good, but I was really hoping to make closer to $25 per hour. The longer I work for Uber, the more I see it's actually closer to $10 to $15 per hour. I don't think I've ever made $25 per hour, and I work in busy areas, too.


i think u got caught up in many "min" rides. those rides take a toll on ur time, wear and tear on ur car, and basically not profitable unless u have bonuses to hit.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Yep, fake! Uber fee on $1600 fare+surge+boost would be $320. Since it was only $41 that means the total was 8 times less or about $200. What a surprise. Someone posting BS on our Uber forum.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> Yeah, and the fare & surge were just above $1600, so $400 fee WAS taken out of whole fare including surge. the lee guy didn't catch anything, and is just one of those negative guys who reflexively shit on stuff. Otherwise, he'd have either just thought "good for him" or "goddam that guy, I didn't get lucky" or "it's probably not real but I don't know" or something like that and moved on. People who make bold baseless assertions to express their emotions are kind of [Idk].
> 
> But I thought you were more rational than that.


It looked like it was 41 then a decimal. I didnt see the third digit. Legit my bad.


----------



## MsRoc (Dec 31, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> True. I've thought of that, but I have no bartending/waitressing experience. Plus, I'm over 50 (but I look young for my age). I highly doubt they'd hire me, though... I mean, most bartenders and waitresses are in the 20's and 30's.


Don't let anyone know your real age, you'll be fine


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

MsRoc said:


> Don't let anyone know your real age, you'll be fine


True. There is age discrimination out there, though. At least, with certain jobs.


----------



## MsRoc (Dec 31, 2016)

Yeah your Absolutely Right, Age is a state of mind,but as long as we don't act old..lol...we can get away with it


----------



## Chris L (Jan 7, 2017)

How was it during NYE?? I'm starting to drive tomorrow


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

like many of you, at the wrong place at wrong time


----------



## Dchambersdpm (Jan 1, 2018)

In about 5 hours, I made $202 with Uber and $42 with Lyft. I have a Pilot, so I was in UberXL mode all night. In CT, the base rate is $2.34 (versus $1.35 in Westchester County), $1.44 distance (.98 in WC), which helped out. I had one Uber call that netted me $101 after tip, so that put me over the top.

The New Haven area in CT was booming and was blood red surging while I was up there. If I had a place to rest my head up there (I live a little more than a hour away from there), I would’ve stayed up there and possibly could’ve booked another $50-$80.


----------



## Ubercast (Jan 1, 2018)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Uber sent me an email congratulating me on completing 250 trips. Big whoop!
> 
> Also, I picked up a lot of groups of women last night, and they all told me "you're the first FEMALE Uber driver we've had!!!" I wonder why that is - are women afraid to Uber?


I actually get that a lot in my area. I have some regular riders that prefer to have me because I'm a younger female driver. I guess female uber drivers aren't the norm in some places.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ubercast said:


> I actually get that a lot in my area. I have some regular riders that prefer to have me because I'm a younger female driver. I guess female uber drivers aren't the norm in some places.


Dangerous. Men can be agressive with female drivers.
I've known a number of female cabbies and the ones who made it long term didn't take crap from anyone.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

I 


Digip said:


> View attachment 86050


Saw that exact picture 3 years ago


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I started out at 5 pm, took a 1 hour break around 9 pm, and finally arrived home at 4 am. I worked a total of 9 hours and made $145. That's $16 per hour, hardly the $25 per hour that Uber promised me during the peak hours of 10 pm to 3 am. Also, I only received two tips - one $1 tip (I'll try not to spend it all in one place), and another tip of $10 (which was nice).
> 
> All in all, I suppose I did pretty good, but I was really hoping to make closer to $25 per hour. The longer I work for Uber, the more I see it's actually closer to $10 to $15 per hour. I don't think I've ever made $25 per hour, and I work in busy areas, too.


for NYE that's is terrible. Even in my town 9 hours yesterday would have made you 250-300


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I did $432 total from 5 P.M. -11:15- then 12:00 till 2:30.....$362 on app with tips and another $70 in cash...three separate twenty cash tips and one tipped on app also after already tipping cash...lol


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

I was surprised it didnt surge early so I decided not to go out. I cant believe so many people will drive a holiday without surge. At about 1 I changed my mind. Little over $100 for 1 &1/2.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Digip said:


> View attachment 86050


That was years ago. 'Saturday 12/31'. Good one


----------



## Digip (Feb 8, 2016)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> That was years ago. 'Saturday 12/31'. Good one


Yeah, 12/31/16 genius... This thread is a year old.



Mido toyota said:


> I
> 
> Saw that exact picture 3 years ago


Not possible, I only posted it last year



1rightwinger said:


> my guess as to why he tried to cover some of the details is that he thinks that may hide his exact identity from the uber spies who may monitor this board??? I don't see any other reason for it. but I'm sure Uber can still know who he is just by the data shown.


Yep, sure they can absolutly can find my exact identity from what's left but much more difficult. The person who might have interest would not likely be able to run the query themselves and would need the assistance of someone in IT.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I gave uber minimal support this year after getting screwed last year. Put in a total of about 2.5 hours. 12:45 is when I accepted first trip, I was in position watching surge for about 45 minutes. I caught a big fish after throwing a many little fish away. Note I was in gridlock downtown traffic and riders were unwilling to cooperate and come to me so that is why the cancel fees. It was 0 degrees out so people were seeking shelter any way they could, I don't think they cared whose car they got into.

Big fish cost break down. Thank you come again.

No ridiculous drunks at all.


----------

